# Replacement Wheels



## tate16t (Jan 30, 2016)

Can someone please recommend replacement wheels for a Sno-Tek 24? Thank you


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Tires? Rims? or complete tire and rim assemblies?


----------



## tate16t (Jan 30, 2016)

The entire set, tire and rim. Thanks


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I’ll have to search a little after work, rims off a MTD actually fit except the lock pins are smaller and make them fit sloppy, I’ll do a search after work.

Well to get a new one with tire it's a little pricey but not too bad.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...mi7pr7vrfr5qiviuegch3j6a9eeaqyaiabegklmfd_bwe


----------



## tate16t (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks. Is there an alternative to tubeless?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, you can get split rims, and install a tube if you want to go that route.

What ever you decide, I would recommend the XTrac for the tires.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I purchased xtrak tires for mine but I do have a tire changer so wasn’t a big issue swapping them on the stock rims


----------



## tate16t (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'm new to this and trying to understand. My current tire says 4.10-6 on it. What does this mean exactly and what are my options to replace them? I'm thinking the tubed tires would not experience the air loss issues? Is may thinking correct?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Of the 4.10-6 the six is the rim diameter. The 4.10 is the ratio of sidewall to tread I think. If you have tubeless you can also get a bottle of "Slime" and put some in each tire and then take the machine out for a walk for the stuff to spin around and coat the inside of the tire and rim. Want to do it before it gets so cold the stuff won't flow. I had some pretty sorry looking tires with sidewall cracks that leaked down almost weekly before adding the Slime to them. I can't remember if it gave me a year or two before I needed to replace the tires. I used that rider for a lot of grass cutting, wood & compost hauling, gravel for driveway, ... I'm on 5 acres so it gets used a lot. I love the stuff.
You don't need split rims to do tubed tires but it is much easier to install the tube on a split rim than stuff it into a tubeless rim and then try to slip the tire onto the rim over the tube without pinching it. (IMHO)

https://shop.slime.com/collections/prevent-and-repair-tire-sealant

Snow Hogs are good too - - > https://www.amazon.com/Carlisle-Snow-Hog-Bias-Tire/dp/B001THKFJO
Couldn't find a 4.10-6 X-Trac, might need to contact them. https://www.carlisletirestore.com/store/xtrac.html
Shop around for price.

.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If a tubeless tire is installed properly, it should not leak.

If a tube is put in a tire properly, and not destroyed by pinching it, it should not leak.

Your size … 4.10-6 …. means your rim is approximately 4 inches wide and your rim circumference is approximately 6 inches wide.

You would get the XTrac tire size 13X4.0-6 , that is approximately 13 inches high when filled - for a 4 inch wide rim - and for a 6 inch wide rim diameter.

Be aware, you will need a mini tire changer, or bring them to a tire or small equipment shop for mounting, unless you go the split rim route.

https://www.amazon.com/Carlisle-X-Trac-Lawn-Garden-Tire/dp/B06XPV3XVZ/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=xtrac+13-4.00-6&qid=1572913262&sr=8-1


----------



## tate16t (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you. My tires and rim look fine. Getting air in them is the problem. It leaks out of the side of the rim.

What is meant by split rim?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tate,

If you have air leaking from the bead, I would pick up some tire bead sealant, break the beads, apply the sealant with its included brush in the cap, and put air immediately back in the tire. That usually takes care of the bead seal, unless someone destroyed the bead putting the tire on.

A split rim is just that, a rim that comes in 2 parts, that bolts together over the tire, with a tube in it of course. Extremely easy for tire changes.

They look like this: … when you get to the below link, scroll to the bottom of the page, and click on the split rim. This is just an example, and come in all sizes, and for hubs or shafts as well.

https://www.northerntool.com/images/product/2000x2000/134/1342_2000x2000.jpg


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes sounds like the beads leaking, not overly hard to do, Also you could try a product called tire slime, You put it in through the valve stem and it seals leaks from the inside, Ive used it many times with great results.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

You do not need split rims to mount tires by hand. Though it can be a bit of a struggle until you work out a technique, you can do it with 2 or 3 tire irons and some patience.

With old rusty rims you pretty much have a choice between sanding and painting them smooth, or using tubes, if you don't want them to leak down. You can use "slime" or other goops as a sealant, but the seal may not last.

Split rims are usually used with tubes because they tend to leak at the joint between the two halves.

Others will likely have different views.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@amuller,

Resectfully, the average person is not going to fight with a small tire off or on a rim with 3 tire irons, destroying the tire or rim. A rusted rim just makes things way worse.

Split rims always use a tube, as there is no air tight seal between the 2 bolted halves.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm not telling anybody what to do. Just saying it can be done. I've done it many times. Not a particularly enjoyable task, but doable. I don't know how shops or manufacturers do it. Miniature tire machines, did someone say? Agree that split rims make it easier, but then you have to pay for the tube as well as a (likely) more expensive rim, and I expect the extra cost could be significant at some levels.


----------



## tate16t (Jan 30, 2016)

I just wanted to report back. I purchased slime and a few connectors for my air compressor and I'm back in business. 

Thanks to all of you for your help, especially those who recommend the slime approach.


----------

